# nipple



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Headed out to the nipple and edge in the am for wahoo.hope to have a good post when we return


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope to read a good report! Good luck


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

keep us posted


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Been a few caught out that way! Good luck

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

How was it?


----------

